# Onkyo TX-DS797



## bayvista (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

There is one of these available on Ebay. Does anyone have anything to say about this model? It looks a bit big and clunky to me, but then I'm new to this game.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is a pre HDMI receiver. If you are planning of using mostly DVD and TV it will work fine. If interested in Blu Ray, You might want to look elsewhere though it does have multichannel analog inputs so you can get the latest codecs (True HD and DTS-HD) through your Blu Ray Player if so equipped.
It does have PLII which is nice and 3 Coaxial and 3 Optical Digital Inputs along with THX Select Certification.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bayvista (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for that, JJ


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

is there a newer model that you would think works well? that may have HDMI?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Corey, what is your budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Corey, what is your budget?
> Cheers,
> JJ


I wanted to stick to around $1500+/-

thanks for the feedback JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with Onkyo's awesome TX-NR5007 B-Stock from Accessories4less: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Certified-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

If B-Stock's turn you off, Newegg is selling it for 200 Dollars more and you get a free iPod Dock:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120139
Newegg is an Authorized Dealer as well.

It is available for 1100 Dollars off and at retail is a great value. It is a refurbished unit, but I have literally helped dozens of people build HT's based around B-Stock Onkyo's without a single problem. Every B-Stock I have seen look literally brand new as well.
Accessories4less is an Authorized Dealer and you get a 1 Year Warranty. I will point out that A-Stock units offer a 2 Year Warranty, but you can easily add an extended Warranty and still save 800 Dollars or more.

Here is a link to the 5007 page on Onkyo's Website:http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-NR5007&class=Receiver&p=i
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go with Onkyo's awesome TX-NR5007 B-Stock from Accessories4less: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Certified-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html
> 
> If B-Stock's turn you off, Newegg is selling it for 200 Dollars more and you get a free iPod Dock:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120139
> ...



Oh that is a great deal!!!
Unfortunately i cannot order it as they will not ship out of the US!!!!!
I'm located in Toronto, I have a friend that lives in Michigan but he is way for 2 weeks till the 12th so unless they have any left I'm SOL.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Accessories4less is one of the biggest suppliers of B-Stock Onkyo's in the Country so there is a good chance they will get more as it is a current Model. The Newegg price is pretty good too considering it is Brand New. And also includes a free iPod/iPhone Dock.

It is a shame NAFTA does not help us Consumers in terms of Customs, tariffs, etc.. Unfortunately, the prices seem so much higher up in Canada.

The TX-NR3007 is quite similar to the 5007. The biggest omission in the 3007 being the 32 bit Chipset and toroidal transformer in the 5007. Everything else is almost identical.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

